# Profiling?



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

I would like to have driver profile BAD tippers and GOOD tippers?

IMO:

Females = Typically NOT so good tippers...
Older men = Better Tippers
Younger Generation = Poor Tipping Habits
Drunk Males - Can be really good tippers
Drunk females = maybe will tip
Rich PAX = Poor Tippers in general - Occasionally you may hit a GREAT one.

What is your profiling experience?


----------



## THIRDEYE (Jul 2, 2015)

Not being racist, just sharing my experience. Really, shouldn't be a surprise to anyone here anyway... Never received a penny from a black or Indian, whether it be from this job or when I did valet in my college years.


----------



## debalzac (Aug 8, 2015)

Never receive a tip from a girl. Sometimes from old men. 
People going to the airport with luggages just say thanks after you had broke your back... i don't carry luggages anymore.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

THIRDEYE said:


> Not being racist, just sharing my experience. Really, shouldn't be a surprise to anyone here anyway... Never received a penny from a black or Indian, whether it be from this job or when I did valet in my college years.


I'm going to elaborate upon this post. Indian immigrants are terrible tippers. The ones who grew up in a Western society are fine. Also, blacks (or any other people for that matter - usually also Hispanic) from ghetto areas are also terrible tippers. College and high school students are usually pretty bad tippers as well - especially the princessy, spoiled Caucasian girls. These are the kinds that you normally see hanging out and shopping at the mall. The best tippers tend to be those going to the airport, tourists, and gay males.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Middle easterners are bad tippers and low raters.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Seastriper said:


> I would like to have driver profile BAD tippers and GOOD tippers?
> 
> IMO:
> 
> ...


Indian or Middle Easterners do not tip. They tend to be very friendly, complimenting the car and shaking hands, but = no tip.

College students = no tip (exception being dudes on a date, showing off)

Older businessmen or businesswomen/single riders = most likely to tip

Groups of girls, white black hispanic or anything else = no tip

Groups of guys, younger = occasionally tip

Groups of gay guys/single gay guy = most likely to tip

One or two gay guys with a group of girls = no tip

Black guys/girls, any age = no tip

Groups of straight hipster couples = likely tip

--------------I'm sure I've got more, but that's all off the top of my head.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> Indian or Middle Easterners do not tip. They tend to be very friendly, complimenting the car and shaking hands, but = no tip.
> 
> College students = no tip (exception being dudes on a date, showing off)
> 
> ...


Seems that of all the categories, businessmen and gay men would have a little extra money so they would be most likely to tip.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

observer said:


> Seems that of all the categories, businessmen and gay men would have a little extra money so they would be most likely to tip.


This gay dude got in the car yesterday all flustered, said he was going to a wedding and asked me if his outfit "combined". I said, "look at how I'm dressed; what am I going to know about that". No tip; maybe I should start reading GQ.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

elelegido said:


> This gay dude got in the car yesterday all flustered, said he was going to a wedding and asked me if his outfit "combined". I said, "look at how I'm dressed; what am I going to know about that". No tip; maybe I should start reading GQ.


Off topic -- I used to have a subscription to GQ. Thought it was a pretty cool magazine, would flip through it on long rides or hanging around the house. There's some interesting articles in there, lots of cool places to check out and clothes to buy that I can't afford. Somehow I never realized that it was a magazine, mostly, for gay men. My wife one day said something to the effect of, "you would think you'd know better how to dress yourself reading that gay magazine, what's the point of reading it if you're not going to learn anything?"

I had no idea. But then I started to really look at it.. and there sure are a lot of dudes in their underwear in cologne or Calvin Klein ads. And I don't know too many straight guys that are nearly fashionable enough to buy/wear the clothes being advertised.

Hahaha... maybe I should start that subscription up again so I can better communicate with my riders??


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> Off topic -- I used to have a subscription to GQ. Thought it was a pretty cool magazine, would flip through it on long rides or hanging around the house. There's some interesting articles in there, lots of cool places to check out and clothes to buy that I can't afford. Somehow I never realized that it was a magazine, mostly, for gay men. My wife one day said something to the effect of, "you would think you'd know better how to dress yourself reading that gay magazine, what's the point of reading it if you're not going to learn anything?"
> 
> I had no idea. But then I started to really look at it.. and there sure are a lot of dudes in their underwear in cologne or Calvin Klein ads. And I don't know too many straight guys that are nearly fashionable enough to buy/wear the clothes being advertised.
> 
> Hahaha... maybe I should start that subscription up again so I can better communicate with my riders??


I guess there probably are straight men who care about fashion, just like there are straight women who like to ride motorcycles, fix cars and down a six pack. Haven't met any of the latter yet that don't look like the back end of a bus, but one lives in hope.


----------

